

Ask YC: how much time do you spend juggling to prepare your start-up? - donna

How much time do you spend juggling to prepare your start-up?<p>- the pitch / presentation of your start-up
- actually working on the start-up business
- calling to date investor / due diligence to match up the investor
======
jamiequint
Product First, Pitch Second

How can you worry about investors when you don't even have anything to show
them? It seems most people (from my observation) do it this way..

1\. get a demo done 2\. raise money 3\. continue working

Sometimes one of the co-founders may continue working during the raising money
stage, but for the most part raising money seems to consume most of the
company's time during that stage. Everything seems to happen more sequentially
than concurrently.

------
matth
Is this question directed towards founders who have already been through the
YC process? I haven't been invited... at least, not yet. :)

I spend 99% of my time coding. I like YC because it lets me focus on what I'm
good at now, and then coaches me through the business aspects of delivering a
product later. The details holding me back from doing this on my own are
exactly what YC offers mentoring through.

------
limeade
0.7 days per week

